# Motar finish question



## Amran (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello, should I be concerned with this motar finish and gap in my roof? See pic.


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

I would say it's a little poor craftmanship on the roofers part but other than that I can't quite tell how it could leak from the picture.


----------

